# Khu vườn đẹp nên thơ với những loại hoa đặc trưng của mùa thu



## vykhanh123 (7/10/21)

Khu vườn đẹp nên thơ với những loại hoa đặc trưng của mùa thu Không gian mùa thu như đọng lại trong khu vườn nhà bạn ngay khi có những loại hoa đặc trưng này. 1. Hoa cúc Loài hoa tinh túy là hiện thân của mùa thu. Đặt chậu hoa dưới ánh sáng mặt trời, ánh sáng gián tiếp Máy tạo hương thơm trong phòng và tưới nước thường xuyên để chậu cây hoa cúc luôn tràn đầy sức sống. Để chúng nở được đẹp hơn hãy cắt bỏ nụ khi thấy có dấu hiệu héo. 2. Rudbeckia Những bông hoa thuộc họ hoa cúc nhưng lại rực rỡ như hoa hướng dương này sẽ là điểm sáng nổi bật cho khu vườn nhà bạn vào mùa thu. Gieo những hạt giống trực tiếp trong đất vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong mùa hè để có được loài hoa mọc trong vườn vào mùa thu máy khuếch tán tinh dầu hồ chí minh siêu đẹp nhé! 3. Hoa pansy Pansy không thể chịu được nhiệt, nhưng chúng có thể chịu được mùa đông. Trồng chúng vào cuối mùa hè và chúng sẽ nở cho đến khi có sương giá. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4. Hoa Helenium Loài hoa này không chỉ đẹp mà còn có khả năng ngăn chặn động vật như hươu, thỏ tấn công hoa vườn nhà bạn. 5. Cây phỉ Cây phỉ sẽ cho tán lá màu xanh đậm cực hấp dẫn trong mùa hè, nhưng mùa thu và mùa đông mới là thời điểm chúng thực sự tỏa sáng. 6. Hoa hải quỳ Nhật Bản Sắc đỏ và cam khi vào thu trông vô cùng tuyệt vời và hoa hải quỳ Nhật Bản là lựa chọn xuất sắc nếu bạn muốn trồng hoa trong vườn vào mùa thu. 7. Perennial Sage Loại cây này nên được trồng trong vườn vào mùa thu vì khả năng sinh tồn mạnh mẽ cùng tán lá bạc tuyệt đẹp để chào đón mùa mới. 8. Chi cỏ cảnh thiên Loài cây mọng nước này mọc lên vào mùa hè trước khi bùng nổ thành màu hồng đậm hoặc đỏ vào mùa thu. Chúng có khả năng chịu nhiệt, chịu hạn cực tốt. 9. Turtleheads Bạn sẽ biết đã đến lúc trở lại trường học khi những bông hoa hình ống này xuất hiện phải không? 10. Hoa ngàn sao Với 2 màu tím và trắng, hoa ngàn sao có thể đặt ở những chậu cây trong vườn, thậm chí ngay đầu giường bạn, hoặc như một lớp phủ mặt đất. Nếu bạn đang hướng tới một khu vườn tưởng tượng, hãy trồng một số cây giữa các tảng đá để tạo ra một hiệu ứng kỳ diệu. 11. Lily cóc Nhật Bản Giống như những con cóc, những bông hoa phong lan này thích những nơi râm mát, ẩm ướt - nhưng hãy yên tâm rằng chúng đẹp hơn nhiều so với tên gọi của chúng. 12. Cúc cánh mối Những cánh cúc mỏng manh với sắc tim man mác nhớ thương, khu vườn của bạn bỗng dưng lãng mạn như cả đất trời mùa thu hội tụ vậy. 13. Monkshood Chú ý Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho trẻ sơ sinh, loài cây này rất độc. Nhưng sắc tím man mác đáng yêu của chúng thì thật khó cưỡng lại. Hãy trồng chúng ở khu vực bóng râm để kéo dài tuổi thọ và chắc chắn rửa sạch tay sau khi tiếp xúc với chúng nhé!


----------

